# Printful quality issues - anyone else???



## herbertm7 (Oct 1, 2018)

Wondering if anyone else is having similar quality issues with Printful. 

I've placed multiple sample orders recently and with each I've had major quality issues - print quality, image placement, as well as, damaged merchandise. With each order I'm always assured by Printful support that they have quality control to prevent these issues. However, with each new order the issues remain. 

I would like to assume that perhaps there is a lack of QA/QC on samples vs. regular orders... but, I'm not confident in that assumption. Nor am I confident in using the service now as it would result in too many dissatisfied customers. 

Is this commonplace? Anyone else experiencing this high percentage of issues? Am I better off with a different POD company? From what I've read and researched Printful is considered one of the best....


----------



## EdwardZ (Apr 11, 2018)

Hey! Edward from Printful here! This sounds like a really unusual situation as our problem rate is low and we highly value the quality of our products and services. Sample orders go through the same process as regular orders and there isn't a difference in quality control. Feel free to reach out to us if there's anything you need help with! We also offer reshipment/refund for damaged products.


----------



## herbertm7 (Oct 1, 2018)

EdwardZ said:


> Hey! Edward from Printful here! This sounds like a really unusual situation as our problem rate is low and we highly value the quality of our products and services. Sample orders go through the same process as regular orders and there isn't a difference in quality control. Feel free to reach out to us if there's anything you need help with! We also offer reshipment/refund for damaged products.


Edward, thank you for responding my thread. 

I have indeed reached out to your team with each issue and each time I have found your teammates quick to reply, and very helpful in ordering reprints to right the error. However, this last time there has been radio silence. 

At a 75% error rate currently, I cannot successfully build a brand. While you offer refunds and re-prints I surely do not want 75% of customers experiencing an issue that require this action.

Some will say it is my files but I am 100% certain that is not the case as the prints themselves were never an issue and I communicated multiple times with your support team to ensure positioning and sizing were to my specifications. Rather, the issues were with imaging positioning and in one instance a damaged product. With each time the errors were not hard to identify and indeed the first thing I noticed even before fully unfolding the shirts. Surely these issues should have been noticed at the QA/QC phase of fulfillment.

I will continue to follow up with your support team.


----------



## EdwardZ (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks for getting back to me! I understand your concerns but this really shouldn't be the case with your future orders as our problem rate is low already and we continue to improve it. Hope everything will work out for you and let me know if there's anything I can help you with!


----------



## sandrad123 (Dec 11, 2019)

Hey! I just stumbled on your thread -- I know it's from a year ago but would love to know which company you ended up going with for your new brand? I'm having the EXACT same issues with Printful that you mentioned in this thread. I've placed multiple sample orders and each time have had issues with the image placement, designs being blurry, damaged/dirty products etc. It's incredibly concerning as I know this will reflect badly on my brand and require constantly dealing with unhappy customers in the future.

Would SO appreciate any insight you have in regards to which company you decided to go with! Ideally I love the ease of Printful print-on-demand and fulfillment but I'm considering going with a smaller printing company to ensure better QC. Thanks for any insight you have! - Sandra


----------

